# TFO's Fourth Anniversary: West Coast Get-Together



## Josh (Jul 6, 2011)

Our fourth anniversary is right around the corner and that means it's time for our 4th Annual TFO Picnic!! Last year we met up in a nice park in San Dimas and had a potluck/BBQ lunch. It was great to get out and meet fellow TFO members (even a couple torts, too)!
This year I'd also like to do something to celebrate our great community. I'm thinking a weekend in September is going to be best - this will give plenty of time for everyone to make plans. As far as location, I am open to input. Let's limit things to Southern California (other TFO meetups to come soon - if you're interested PM me!). We can do the same type of event - BBQ/potluck - or we can do something entirely different. I'm open to suggestions and excited to hear what you all think we should do.

Arizona Get Together
Mid-West (IL) Get Together


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jul 6, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary Get-Together*

Wish I could come!


----------



## ascott (Jul 6, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary Get-Together*

How fun....will wait to hear what plan comes together


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Jul 6, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary Get-Together*

If you brought the party to AZ.....







We could break out the BBQ box


----------



## dmmj (Jul 6, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary Get-Together*

Well we need to pick a central park ( preferably off a freeway to make it easy) so lots of people can come, I liked the last picnic naturally because it was like 5 mins from me, but I am willing to travel further. So if we could all put our zip codes here, those that want to attend of course, and for like the tenth anniversary, I would love to see like a big weekend get together that lots of peopel can attend like multi state big. A man can dream can't he
My idea so I go first
91750

And I Of course vote for a picnic potluck again, I think the last one worked great, even if it was kinda small.


----------



## Fernando (Jul 6, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary Get-Together*

Griffith park too far from y'all?


----------



## Angi (Jul 6, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary Get-Together*

I would love to go if it is not too far. My zip is 92065.


----------



## Josh (Jul 6, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary Get-Together*

Griffith park is a great suggestion
The goal is to draw as many people as possible!


----------



## ascott (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary Get-Together*

We grew up running griffith park....


----------



## Missy (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary Get-Together*



dmmj said:


> Well we need to pick a central park ( preferably off a freeway to make it easy) so lots of people can come, I liked the last picnic naturally because it was like 5 mins from me, but I am willing to travel further. So if we could all put our zip codes here, those that want to attend of course, and for like the tenth anniversary, I would love to see like a big weekend get together that lots of peopel can attend like multi state big. A man can dream can't he
> My idea so I go first
> 91750
> 
> And I Of course vote for a picnic potluck again, I think the last one worked great, even if it was kinda small.





Great idea about the big 10 weekend


----------



## Laura (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary Get-Together*

Im up in Northern... Near sac...I work weekends, but if I got the time off.... would anyone want to arrange a carpool? Drive down,, maybe pick up a few members on the way.. ? Or camp out at Yvonnes the first night... and drive to the bbq next day? or??? it would be a long trek and long weekend! but???? brainstorm....or heck we could plan our own up here!


----------



## Missy (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary Get-Together*



Missy said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > Well we need to pick a central park ( preferably off a freeway to make it easy) so lots of people can come, I liked the last picnic naturally because it was like 5 mins from me, but I am willing to travel further. So if we could all put our zip codes here, those that want to attend of course, and for like the tenth anniversary, I would love to see like a big weekend get together that lots of peopel can attend like multi state big. A man can dream can't he
> ...




I vote Galapagos Islands, LOL. I can dream too


----------



## Josh (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary Get-Together*

Anyone and everyone is welcome! Newbies, don't be shy - come out of the woodwork...

*If you think you'll be able to attend a weekend picnic meetup in a park in Southern California in September, post your ZIP Code*

I'm at 92373


----------



## Fernando (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary Get-Together*

Maybe this will make it easier for whoever is going to find the central location

Also here is a website you can use to find the city of the Zip

http://www.zip-info.com/cgi-local/zipsrch.exe?cnty=cnty&ac=ac&tz=tz&zip=90605&Go=Go 

** Copy and paste in your reply then add your zip code and username**

91750 - DMMJ
92373 - Josh
90605 - Fernando


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary Get-Together*



Fernando said:


> Griffith park too far from y'all?



YES, it is wayyyyy to far!


----------



## Angi (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary Get-Together*

Where is Griffith park? Anyone in San Diego want to car pool?


----------



## dmmj (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary Get-Together*



Jacqui said:


> Fernando said:
> 
> 
> > Griffith park too far from y'all?
> ...


You say that every year


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary Get-Together*



dmmj said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > Fernando said:
> ...



Only because it is always true!


----------



## Josh (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary Get-Together*



Angi said:


> Where is Griffith park? Anyone in San Diego want to car pool?


Griffith Park is under the marker


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary Get-Together*

I am in AZ, but may be able to attend  85629


----------



## dmmj (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary Get-Together*

Isn't the griffith park, fernando was talking about griffith park observatory or am I mistaken? and maybe we should have a door prize for the member who travels the farthest.


----------



## Fernando (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary Get-Together*

Griffith Park is the big park that it sits on. Griffith Park's observatory is the building within the park. Unless it has another name I'm not aware of, that's what I've always referred to it as.


----------



## October (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary Get-Together*

I'm down for an AZ Get-Together.  85140


----------



## Josh (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary Get-Together*

You guys were right and I had the wrong park. Should be accurate now.

Neal and Missy are planning local get-togethers in AZ and IL, respectively. Check their threads for details!

Arizona Get Together
Mid-West (IL) Get Together


----------



## Fernando (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary West coast Get-Together*

1st or 2nd Saturday of September look good to me...anyone else?


----------



## DeanS (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary West coast Get-Together*

Griffith Park is right behind the LA Zoo! Techincally, the zoo is part of Griffith Park....but we're talking thousands of acres that encompass the park...it pretty much starts where the Santa Monica Mountains end to the east.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary Get-Together*



dmmj said:


> Isn't the griffith park, fernando was talking about griffith park observatory or am I mistaken? and maybe we should have a door prize for the member who travels the farthest.



Hmmm something good? I did hear some where that maybe Paul may come over. Guessing he might win.


----------



## Fernando (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary Get-Together*



Jacqui said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't the griffith park, fernando was talking about griffith park observatory or am I mistaken? and maybe we should have a door prize for the member who travels the farthest.
> ...



ha! Paul is going to host his own Hawaiian island meet lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary West coast Get-Together*

He should. There are quite a few Hawaii forum members. I'd love to see pictures of that! There was a program on cable last night about the flora and fauna of Hawaii. Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Josh (Jul 8, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary West coast Get-Together*

Night crew - let's see some of you come out to the anniversary party!


----------



## CyberianHusky (Jul 8, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary West coast Get-Together*

Was just in LA for a few days I would come down for a TFO Picnic in September. Live in Portland OR 97211. Where ever place you pick hope there is a Marriott near by.


----------



## gmayor (Jul 8, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary West coast Get-Together*

In the 90604 area down here in Whittier Los Angeles county but I'm always game for a road trip either way I'll be rolling with Fernando haha


----------



## Fernando (Jul 8, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary West coast Get-Together*



gmayor said:


> In the 90604 area down here in Whittier Los Angeles county but I'm always game for a road trip either way I'll be rolling with Fernando haha



says who?!? lol 

fine... but you'll have to take the back seat. Andy's riding shotgun.


----------



## Josh (Jul 8, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary West coast Get-Together*

I was born in Whittier! Great city!

I think I'm going to have to do a better job of promoting these meetups...


----------



## Fernando (Jul 8, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary West coast Get-Together*



Josh said:


> I was born in Whittier! Great city!
> 
> I think I'm going to have to do a better job of promoting these meetups...



We both live in Whittier.


----------



## DeanS (Jul 8, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary West coast Get-Together*



Fernando said:


> Josh said:
> 
> 
> > I was born in Whittier! Great city!
> ...



Is the Rocky Cola Cafe still there in uptown?


----------



## Candy (Jul 8, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary West coast Get-Together*



Fernando said:


> Josh said:
> 
> 
> > I was born in Whittier! Great city!
> ...



My husband is a Teacher at Whittier High School, did any of you go to school there?


----------



## Fernando (Jul 8, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary West coast Get-Together*



Candy said:


> Fernando said:
> 
> 
> > Josh said:
> ...




Oh no!!!! jk lol 

I actually grew up in Downey and went to Warren High School. I just live in Whittier now.


----------



## Josh (Jul 8, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary West coast Get-Together*

Nope - didn't go to school in Whittier...

Dean - I sure hope Rocky Cola is still there! That place is an institution!


----------



## Fernando (Jul 8, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary West coast Get-Together*



DeanS said:


> Fernando said:
> 
> 
> > Josh said:
> ...





Josh said:


> Nope - didn't go to school in Whittier...
> 
> Dean - I sure hope Rocky Cola is still there! That place is an institution!



Yep! Still there!


----------



## Josh (Jul 8, 2011)

*RE: TFO's Fourth Anniversary West coast Get-Together*

Jeff posted this in the Arizona Get Together thread. We should consider meeting up during the weekend of the Anaheim reptile show. Added incentive for folks to come out and say hi.



JeffG said:


> Just a note: Anaheim reptile show is Sept. 3-4, and Tucson reptile show is Sept. 24-25. I will probably be at those two shows, and I assume other TFO members may be as well. Maybe something to consider when choosing a date.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 9, 2011)

okay now to visit you folks it's like 1,540 miles..


----------



## dmmj (Jul 9, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> okay now to visit you folks it's like 1,540 miles..


That's nothing ROAD TRIP.
Meeting me more than makes up for the mileage and gas.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 9, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > okay now to visit you folks it's like 1,540 miles..
> ...



You do make a very good point


----------



## GregUnd (Jul 9, 2011)

My roommate and I are 100% ready


----------



## spiderreyy (Jul 9, 2011)

Just found this thread. This newbi likes San Dimas since he calls it home


----------



## Josh (Jul 10, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > okay now to visit you folks it's like 1,540 miles..
> ...



not to mention that she is a PROFESSIONAL driver! 1500 miles is nothing for her!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jul 10, 2011)

I would be interested ... 91711


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 10, 2011)

Josh said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > Jacqui said:
> ...



 Yeppers it's not the miles, it the vehicle. My truck is too old for the truck (plus brake shoes are out) the old car has no brakes either.  The only running vehicle right now is the semi and at 7 mph driving (as just the truck no trailer) that's how many gallons of diesel?


----------



## Neltharion (Jul 10, 2011)

95630, Northern California near Sacramento. I'm frequently in Santa Ana and San Diego for work though. It would be easy enough for me to extend a business trip into the weekend.


----------



## jensgotfaith (Jul 10, 2011)

I so wish I could. I'm up near Sacramento and can't get more time off work for a while.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 10, 2011)

Good to see more people wanting to go, except for Jacqui of course always full of excuses 
Come on So Cal we gotta represent.


----------



## rbigshow01 (Jul 11, 2011)

Sounds good to me .........90605


----------



## Fernando (Jul 11, 2011)

Maybe all us Whittier people can carpool haha


----------



## Jacob (Jul 11, 2011)

I Stay in Whittier Too, 90605
How Far Away Is It Fernado


----------



## Angi (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't see any San Diegans....I know you are out there. Lets get a car pool going.


----------



## rbigshow01 (Jul 11, 2011)

Fernando said:


> Maybe all us Whittier people can carpool haha



I'm thinking more of a convoy lol


----------



## Fernando (Jul 11, 2011)

Probably about 45 minutes. Maybe less


----------



## Sulcatifornia (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm down to carpool Angi! 92104


----------



## Angi (Jul 12, 2011)

That would be great Alyssa. I will PM you my email and phone number.


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 12, 2011)

CyberianHusky said:


> Maybe the NoCal, Oregon and Washington can organize for a Pacific Northwest get together? How many Pac NW members do we got in this forum?



I am 98661. Isn't there a Reptile Expo in the Portland, Or. area in August? Maybe too soon?
Or, I have a son in So. Ca. Maybe a visit? Hmmm


----------



## ted2010 (Jul 13, 2011)

OH no, good news I want to go to be with you guys, bad news the party is hold in America, 55555~~~~ but anyway, hope you guys enjoy yourselves that day.


----------



## suzukipowered (Jul 13, 2011)

hey guys, I just started here at this forum and I just got an African Sulcata Tortoise about 3 months ago. If you guys end up having a meet-up in the midwest lemme know, I would totally be in for it long as it wasn't real far away. I live in the southern chicago suburbs, I might even be able to find a place for us all to get together. Very cool Idea!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 13, 2011)

ted2010 said:


> OH no, good news I want to go to be with you guys, bad news the party is hold in America, 55555~~~~ but anyway, hope you guys enjoy yourselves that day.



Hi ted2010:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

Where are you, Ted?





suzukipowered said:


> hey guys, I just started here at this forum and I just got an African Sulcata Tortoise about 3 months ago. If you guys end up having a meet-up in the midwest lemme know, I would totally be in for it long as it wasn't real far away. I live in the southern chicago suburbs, I might even be able to find a place for us all to get together. Very cool Idea!



Hi suzukipowered:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

May we know your name and where you are?

Did you see this one:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-TFO-s-Fourth-Anniversary-Mid-West-Get-Together


----------



## Josh (Jul 14, 2011)

September 3 or 4, near Anaheim, before/after/during the show?


----------



## Fernando (Jul 14, 2011)

What show?


----------



## onarock (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, Im from Oceanside and will be in the area for both the trade show and the picnick. Sounds like fun


----------



## Josh (Jul 14, 2011)

Fernando said:


> What show?



North American Reptile Breeders Conference - Anaheim!
http://www.narbc.com/pages/anaheim.htm


----------



## Fernando (Jul 14, 2011)

Josh said:


> Fernando said:
> 
> 
> > What show?
> ...



Awesome! I'll definitely go to that! 

I vote September 3rd DURING the show...or Lunch time 12pm


----------



## Angi (Jul 14, 2011)

Anheim works for me. It will be cool to meet everyone that can make it


----------



## dmmj (Jul 14, 2011)

I will bring my enchiladas.


----------



## heyprettyrave (Jul 17, 2011)

wish i could come and meet all the people that have given me so much help


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 17, 2011)

Me too, sounds like fun meeting at the conference. Labor Day is a pretty tough weekend to travel from afar, even with a son in the area...
Sounds like it is going to be fun!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 17, 2011)

Josh said:


> September 3 or 4, near Anaheim, before/after/during the show?



Josh check out Mile Square park .....excellent spot and 2 miles from anaheim, 


JD~


----------



## Angi (Jul 17, 2011)

We have played baseball at Mile Sqare park, it also has a nice hotel real close.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 17, 2011)

So am I the only getting excited? I don''t know how many are coming yet, but I can't wait.


----------



## Angi (Jul 18, 2011)

I am excited ! Sound like fun and I wkill finally get to meet the people I have been talking to for so long


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 24, 2011)

SO ............. when and where is it ? ....


JD~


----------



## Angi (Jul 30, 2011)

So....is there a place and date set?


----------



## Fernando (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't know. Last thing posted was Anaheim September 6th? Something like that, at the breeder conference.


----------



## Josh (Aug 1, 2011)

Josh said:


> September 3 or 4, near Anaheim, before/after/during the show?



Mile Square Park looks like it will work. Anyone else care to weigh in on day/location/time?


----------



## Angi (Aug 1, 2011)

That sounds good to me.


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 7, 2011)

Josh said:


> Josh said:
> 
> 
> > September 3 or 4, near Anaheim, before/after/during the show?
> ...



Hi Everyone. Got my computer on line two days ago and just found this post. I feel like a newbe. Been gone for some time. Doin lots of stuff. Looking forward to seeing some old friends and making new ones.

Mile Square Park sounds good to me. If we are going to do a pot luck we might want to do it early rather than later, wouldn't want food to spoil. (What about 10-1 that gives people time for potluck and the show.) If we do Sept. 3rd I'll bring the Birthday cake.


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 7, 2011)

You should all come to england!


----------



## Angi (Aug 15, 2011)

If you are willing to house us I am sure you would get some visitors Tyler . England is not on my bucket list but I would like to go for a visit. I did spend a couple hours at the airport there . I am up for an out of the U.S. meeting maybe a cruise


----------



## Skyler Nell (Aug 15, 2011)

Mile square park?! yay that's so close to me  I'm definitely coming, but can everyone please remember my screen name so i don't show up and no one knows me? haha i know i dont post THAT often. Can't wait!!!


----------



## wilt (Aug 22, 2011)

Sounds like fun. Hope i can make it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 23, 2011)

wilt said:


> Sounds like fun. Hope i can make it.



Hi Wilt:

Won't you please take a few moments to start a new thread in the "Introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself?


----------



## Angi (Aug 23, 2011)

Maybe we should all wear name tags with our screen names. Except those of us that use out real names. I hate to wear name tags, but like other people to LOL


----------



## DeanS (Aug 23, 2011)

Even I'd do Mile Square...provided we play softball! Prentiss Park could be another option! Santa Banana Zoo is right there, as well!


----------



## jillmegan (Aug 27, 2011)

We live in beautiful San Diego 92104 



Josh said:


> Our fourth anniversary is right around the corner and that means it's time for our 4th Annual TFO Picnic!! Last year we met up in a nice park in San Dimas and had a potluck/BBQ lunch. It was great to get out and meet fellow TFO members (even a couple torts, too)!
> This year I'd also like to do something to celebrate our great community. I'm thinking a weekend in September is going to be best - this will give plenty of time for everyone to make plans. As far as location, I am open to input. Let's limit things to Southern California (other TFO meetups to come soon - if you're interested PM me!). We can do the same type of event - BBQ/potluck - or we can do something entirely different. I'm open to suggestions and excited to hear what you all think we should do.
> 
> Arizona Get Together
> Mid-West (IL) Get Together


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Aug 30, 2011)

After that you all have to come to the east side (like Florida)!!!


----------



## Josh (Aug 30, 2011)

10am Sept 3rd at Mile Square Park?
Look for a banner with the old Tortoise Forum logo!


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 31, 2011)

wish i could come -.-


----------



## Angi (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh my that is this weekend. And it is Labor day week end too which means baseball tourny and traffic. I don't mind missing the tourny, but my 12 year old wont be able to go  .
So should we start a list of what we are bringing? How late does it go? 10am is early when you are starting from Ramona.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't care what ya'll bring, but you BETTER, under pain of mortal sin, take lots of pictures for the forum!


----------



## Angi (Aug 31, 2011)

So who is going? What are you bringing? Any carpools?


----------



## dmmj (Aug 31, 2011)

emysemys said:


> I don't care what ya'll bring, but you BETTER, under pain of mortal sin, take lots of pictures for the forum!


spammer ban?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 31, 2011)

.....but you'd better...under pain of spammer ban...take lots of pictures!!!

(Thank you David!)


----------



## kameya (Aug 31, 2011)

So it there a date and time set for the Sol Cal TFO meet in Mile Square park this coming weekend...I can bring my kids and turtles to meet with all of you...thanks... ^_^


----------



## Little Texas (Aug 31, 2011)

I vote for Griffith Park also. I'm pretty new to the forum and I think this is a great idea.


----------



## Josh (Aug 31, 2011)

Josh said:


> 10am Sept 3rd at Mile Square Park?
> Look for a banner with the old Tortoise Forum logo!



More confirmations or should we POSTPONE ?? I don't mind. I want to accommodate the most people !!


----------



## dmmj (Aug 31, 2011)

sounds good to me.


----------



## Cloud 9 (Aug 31, 2011)

OooOo, although i'm a newbie to the Tortoise forum community, I wouldn't mind attending I guess? :].

If this event is taking place at Griffith Park, then definitely count me in :].

Any official date and time though?


----------



## Angi (Sep 1, 2011)

Well it is real soon so we better decide where and when for sure. This weekend is tough, but I could try. It is a huge baseball weekend. Do I choose me kid or tort. This could get me into trouble


----------



## Cloud 9 (Sep 1, 2011)

Angi said:


> Well it is real soon so we better decide where and when for sure. This weekend is tough, but I could try. It is a huge baseball weekend. Do I choose me kid or tort. This could get me into trouble



Well isn't it obvious?? the tort, duh?? Just kidding! lol .


----------



## Josh (Sep 2, 2011)

LETS POSTPONE THE GET-TOGETHER but still have an informal role call of who's going to the reptile show.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 2, 2011)

I was gonna suggest postponing it seems like we are not ready yet.


----------



## Cloud 9 (Sep 2, 2011)

Josh said:


> LETS POSTPONE THE GET-TOGETHER but still have an informal role call of who's going to the reptile show.



reptile show?


----------



## Angi (Sep 2, 2011)

Sounds good. It is too hot. I am not going to the reptile show. I will be watching baseball instead. Oh.....boy, I get to sit in the hot sun for about 6 hours tomorrow, then find out how much time I watch baseball Sunday and Monday


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Was going to the show on Sat. But since we decided not to meet decided not to go. Too Hot, too tired.


----------



## Skyler Nell (Sep 5, 2011)

Phew I'm glad I didn't miss it! Any word on the new date???


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Sep 17, 2011)

Is this going to happen anytime? I'd love to meet some of you!


----------



## Astroidblues (Sep 22, 2011)

Heya guy's & gal's im a newbie here and i think a tort lover's get together sound great ! 
I live in Milwaukee WI so a event in midwest IL sounds like good fun.
Contact me and let me know if anything happens anytime soon. I wouild come.
It wouild be great to make some new friends =)

Thx... Michael...


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Michael:

Don't know if you saw this or not:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-TFO-s-Fourth-Anniversary-Mid-West-Get-Together#axzz1YiWVTKN9


----------



## Astroidblues (Sep 22, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Hi Michael:
> 
> Don't know if you saw this or not:
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-TFO-s-Fourth-Anniversary-Mid-West-Get-Together#axzz1YiWVTKN9



Thanks for the head's up emysemys =)


----------



## Janine2566 (Sep 26, 2011)

I am a newbie and would love to get together. Need a date though and if you have not decided where there is a neat park in Redlands, CA called Ford park right off the freeway. I-10 exit Ford ST


----------



## maevamichelle (Oct 3, 2011)

Did you guys do this already?
I'm in Los Angeles n would love to say hi to some fellow tort owners ^^


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Nov 4, 2011)

So cal here, let me know when, i will try to be their DD


----------



## Josh (Nov 12, 2011)

OK everyone, I just got confirmation that TFO will have a booth at the January Reptile Super Show in Pomona, CA (http://www.reptilesupershow.com)
I think this presents the perfect opportunity for our SoCal meet-up and still gives everyone plenty of time to plan for it. The show is on January 7 and 8, 2012. I think Saturday is probably better to draw more people, but I'll be there all weekend so you can come meet me any old time.
PLEASE chime in if you can make it or you can't. We really want to make this meet-up happen!!

Thanks for your support everyone!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'd love to do this! Count me in!


----------



## SpeedyGontortoise (Nov 20, 2011)

I would love to meet up with you all, but unable to this weekend. So sad that I will not be able to attend the reptile show either. My daughter will be racing at Snow Summit (downhill ski racing) that weekend. I will most likely be freezing my .... off that weekend being on the side of a snowy mountain. Hope you all have fun.


----------



## DSaenz (Dec 2, 2011)

Josh said:


> OK everyone, I just got confirmation that TFO will have a booth at the January Reptile Super Show in Pomona, CA (http://www.reptilesupershow.com)
> I think this presents the perfect opportunity for our SoCal meet-up and still gives everyone plenty of time to plan for it. The show is on January 7 and 8, 2012. I think Saturday is probably better to draw more people, but I'll be there all weekend so you can come meet me any old time.
> PLEASE chime in if you can make it or you can't. We really want to make this meet-up happen!!
> 
> Thanks for your support everyone!




Count me in!!!


----------



## jkingler (Jan 8, 2012)

I just saw the above too late! Any chance of another SoCal get together soon? Or even better, a San Diego one?

Thinking of going to the Jan 13th meeting of the San Diego Turtle and Tortoise Society, but seeing as they are electing officers and instating bylaws, etc., and given that my girlfriend and I (and my tortoise) are all brand new to this, I am not sure how relevant that would be! 

Would love to meet, converse with, and befriend some more seasoned tortfans, though - especially some in my neck of the woods - so I would likely go to the above and anything else, really. 

My zip is 92102, if that helps with logistics.


----------

